# I want an opinion



## adamkasten (Oct 8, 2010)

I want an opinion,I have an alarm in the house but i am not feeling safe because I found
on the internet a lot of code to reset the alarm
What other ideas of security do you have? 
What do you think about this, is worth buying ?
Ghost Print Kit-Secure your valuables in 5 seconds. Best, most cost effective method of marking your valuables. A Charles' Butland invention 
you think that may be useful ?


----------



## havasu (Oct 11, 2010)

Having a background in law enforcement, I personally do not like the fingerprint ID gismo's. A street officer who stops a suspect with fingerprint embedded property will have no way to receive ownership status in less than two hours, and most cops will just let the bad guy go. For about $12, you can purchase a vibrating enscriber and place your state driver's license number on it. All agencies can run D/L's via their computer or dispatch immediately. 

Regarding cracking codes on alarms, yes they are available, but only work on old antique systems. Call your local alarm company and ask them about the newest technology with alarm systems. 

One last recommendation I will provide is to pay special attention to where the alarm companies have their dispatch centers. Some cheap, very well know companies have their dispatch center several states away, and your response time will be delayed up to 30 minutes, before they figure out that your alarm has been activated. I've seen this way too many times! Find a local company with their dispatch center in a local area if possible. :thumb's up!:


----------



## TxBuilder (Oct 11, 2010)

Adam you're lucky, Havasu is the man to answer your question.


----------



## suzib (Oct 14, 2010)

Really helpful Havasu.  I'm looking to have an alarm system installed and you're answer to Adam has saved me having to ask the same question.  A big thank you!


----------



## Jimbo56 (Oct 28, 2010)

get a dog


----------



## peterrogers (Nov 17, 2010)

Alarm systems often have default codes entered by the mfg, and these can vary from dealer to dealer. A large enough alarm dealer can even have their own factory default settings. But even without factory defaults, most alarm dealers instruct the technicians to install a company-wide "master code" - or the company programs such a code in. It makes it easier for company employees to access the systems, and also can make it harder for another alarm company to "take over" the system. 

The good news is that you have a system - and you should be using it! Homes with a monitored alarm system are only 1/3 as likely to be burglarized as homes without one. Also, cellular monitoring is much safer than phone line monitoring - bad guys cut phone (and internet) connections on a regular basis.

Good luck!


----------



## gmicken (Nov 17, 2010)

Jimbo56, You have the best idea. I worked on a house a year ago, this guy had a dog barking recording go off when I got within 20' of the house. Made me stop in my tracks. G


----------



## JoeD (Nov 18, 2010)

Disguised attempt at spam. Reported to a moderator.


----------



## junilerick (Mar 8, 2011)

Uh... no, seriously...


----------

